# Are any fish Immune to 'Ich'



## Alc7788 (Mar 31, 2009)

We recently had an outbreak of ich, after buying some new fish from a petstore i visited for the first time. And by the time I realized that my tank was infected, it was to late for most of the fish, in about four days after I realized it, even with treatment and much much cleaning, all but three of my fish have died. The three that are left are two snails, and a catfish, and the catfish seems absolutely fine, and the snails do aswell, from what I can tell. So I was just wondering if anyone knew if catfish or snails were immune to ich some how. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know of any fish species that is immune to ich, but individual fish can develop immunity. I haven't heard of snail getting hurt by ich, just by ich meds, esp. those with copper. I have heard of snails spreading ich because they have some water in their shells.


----------

